# Jon & Kate +8



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

I would consider myself to be a defender of the show in the past....but boy have the tables turned.....I have noticed that on the show Jon and Kate go green.....Kate has sure changed...it seems like she is full of herself and is not the same person as before. It was as if she was entitled to the free things that poor man was doing to better the environment on her home. I do think she has changed....and I think JON is fed up and that equals the result. It also bothered me that the children were so excited to celebrate V-Day and she was sort of ughhh about it...she was never like that before. Well in any case....I hope the work out there issues for those children...I think the media is forgetting about them. Let see what happens this new season.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I honestly don't know what to believe about them. I read the interview she did with People magazine and there are obviously some issues. She seems to have changed but so has he. What breaks my heart is the kids. She says they aren't aware of what's going on but I'm sure they're able to pick up on it. I sincerely hope they're able to resolve things even if it means stepping away from the cameras.

I remember the green episode and how she treated the guy there. At times she was a bit harsh and giving her the benefit of the doubt I blamed poor editing. If I had a camera on me all the time it would be easy to make me appear harsh too. I don't remember V-day but I'm sure I'll see it again. I'm still watching....


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I just saw a interview with her on The 700 club (Christian nextwork), she has changed she hardly ever smiled during the whole interview, I have noticed the anger building in her for sometime now, if you look at the old shows she is much happier, I also think Jon is speaking out more, I think the pressure of the show and the big $ have changed them. I do hope they can get help before it's gone to far. Kids know what's going on around them, I'm sure they are acting out even more now days. I love the show but I think they need to step back and realize fame and fortune doesn't bring happiness, and get their lives in order


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

The stress of 8 children so young is enough to break any marriage, but one in the limelight?
Unless they get counseling and regroup I fear they are doomed. 

Also, what we see on the show is definitely hyped and edited to look the way the producers
choose to have it appear. I don't know we can make a clear judgement from any of it.
It's getting to be a soap opera!!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I agree. I will def. be watching the new season on Monday but I have always had a hard time believing how much of what we see is an accurate portrayal of their real family. I truly hope they work things out but if they don't I hope that their lawyers help them make decisions that wil benefit their children in the future.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I have watched the show from the beginning and though evn back then Kate sometimes 'annoyed' me I felt she was a great Mom. As seasnons went on I felt she became more and more full of herself and truly got at this last season a bit "too much"... a bit of a "Diva". Though I got to hate the way she talked to Jon as if he was a child really annoyed me but also felt HE should have stood up to her long ago.
Even at the very last of last seasons episode when at the end and they go to write on the wall..jon has the marker to write and she grabs it from him to do HER writing. 

I've read some info on how Kate's brother and Jodi ..aka ( Aunt Jodi) were proposed to be paid for their part in the show since they had the children so much and especially Aunt Jodi baby sat a LOT!! It seems Kate said NO! they weren't to be paid... and they haven't been seen on the show. Nor has Beth... another one who played a big part in the families lives. ... apparently no more....very sad for the children I think because they seemed to love those people. 


I was disappointed when all the rumors of Jon came out.... that she continued on her book tour... instead of being home with the children and home to try to work it all out. I do think her notoriety has gone to her head.... and the statement she said she wrote this last book ( others as well) solely for the children and she didn't care if one book got sold... a bit hard to believe! if that was the case she could have simply put it all into a journal and save it for the children.

I think I saw on TLC that this week-end it will be a jon and kate plus 8 marathon re-showing many of the old episodes. That will be interesting in light of the latest events as I think they would be viewed with a different 'light" than first time around. I think the 'changes will be more obvious. 

Also it appears the interview segment of the show will have them separated... if this be just for the first show or first few or the new format will be interesting to see.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Something for you all to watch..it's the preview for the new episode..

http://tlc.discovery.com/videos/jon-kate-p...sneak-peek.html


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Wow.

I watched the clip.

It really moved me personally.

Yikes
I would not wish the experience on my worse enemy.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I think Jon needs to work outside the home.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

QUOTE (wolfieinthehouse @ May 21 2009, 08:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779427


> Wow.
> 
> I watched the clip.
> 
> ...


I just watched the clip and it made me sad. What Jon said about "too much of something isn't good" is so true. His whole demeaner seems to have changed. I hope their marriage can be salvaged but some mistakes in a marriage cannot be overcome. I lived through something similar and learned that lingering rage and resentment can create a rapid downward spiral in a marriage. Having financial security might make it too easy for them to throw in the towel also. 

What's really sad is someday Jon & Kate will view those early videos and realize the biggest times of struggle were probably their happiest days


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Next seasons title: "Jon and Kate + 8 - 1= Divorce"


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

What I find sad is...Jon said at the close of last season, that he didn't want to do another season. Kate said she did...seems to me that it should be a mutual decision..but money hungry Kate wins again...


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

ewww, the show isnt going to be so good them being interviewed "separately." It almost makes me uncomfortable to watch it like that. I hurt for those kids and I hurt for them. What a hard life it will be trying to raise kids separately.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ May 21 2009, 09:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779561


> Next seasons title: "Jon and Kate + 8 - 1= Divorce"[/B]



So, so difficult for all the 8 children, I feel for them. Hope Kate and John get counseling and make sure those children are being able to get the proper help to deal with this situation. 

And what happened to their doggies?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

For Kate to say the kids don't know what's going on is really strange to me. Kids know way more than adults give them credit for and even though her kids may not watch tv, other kids do. And they are listening to what the grown ups around them are saying and repeating it. The kids used to be in public school. Are they still? So unless they are being home schooled now, they will be hearing what their friends are saying. And yes, she has changed tremendously. I can't imagine any parent letting things "look" a certain way for the publicity and for ratings knowing how it will affect the kids. I've heard Kate say time and time again that what you see is real life for them so I really don't think it's editing to make her or him look a certain way.

Personally, Kate has always annoyed me from the very beginning. I gave her the benefit of the doubt when the kids were younger and stress was higher, but it has not only continued but gotten worse. She has always treated Jon like a child and belittling him. And Jon has allowed it which is just as bad. Although he has tried to tell her at times I've seen. I remember her yelling "HELLO!!" And lecturing him from across the store. Very demeaning and belittling. And he did tell her later and she said she would try not to do that anymore. But then there were other episodes of her doing the same thing again.

Just kind of makes you wonder why you never see anything of her parents. Maybe there is a reason that is not just on her parents end. And then what about all those great friends and relatives that helped out so selflessly in the first few years. Never see them anymore. Are they still in the picture? Are they still friends? Just wondering.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

There is no doubt Kate is extemely obsessive/complusive, but I do believe everything she does, for the most part,
is for the family. I think she wants the best for them and knows the show is the only way she can get it. I remember
in the first shows she didn't like the spotlight or the crew being there. She wanted privacy. She's learned to deal
and Jon has not. Granted she's bossy and runs over him, but HE LET HER. He could have nipped that in the bud but
chose to suffer and martyr himself until now. Now he's taken the coward's way out by fooling around (IMO). 

I come from a very large family and I know my mother had to do some "loud" talking to keep law and order sometimes.
I cannot even begin to imagine how it must be with all those little ones the same age. If Kate has gone through some
friends and helpers, I can understand why, considering her OCD and the stress of managing that home without much
help from "poor Jon". 

I'm betting those kids are very well isolated from all this.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Cosy @ May 23 2009, 12:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=780037


> There is no doubt Kate is extemely obsessive/complusive, but I do believe everything she does, for the most part,
> is for the family. I think she wants the best for them and knows the show is the only way she can get it. I remember
> in the first shows she didn't like the spotlight or the crew being there. She wanted privacy. She's learned to deal
> and Jon has not. Granted she's bossy and runs over him, but HE LET HER. He could have nipped that in the bud but
> ...


Oh I agree, there is NEVER an excuse to have an affair. Wait until the marriage has ended before getting involved. And I really do hope the kids are isolated from this.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I happen to like Jon, I think he is the stable one.
I just pray for a good outcome.
It's a perfect example of MONEY doesn't bring you happiness/
I think she pushed him into this show and exposure of their life. 
He didn't want it, he said it from the start


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I don't think it is the money that has changed Kate. She came across a little out there when I first watched the beginning episodes. I seriously think Kate shows signs of mental disorders and/or could be suffering from postpartum depression still. She could also be horribly unhappy with things as well to the point that it is changing the way she behaves towards others. I really don't find her to be happy with and loving herself and if you are not happy with or love yourself, you are not going to be happy towards or love others inorder to have successful relationships. Jon seriously does not love himself either otherwise he would have sought marriage counseling with his wife or addressed his feelings. Instead he chose to stray and that is not right. I do not agree with that at all. Also everything that Kate did was so scripted and mechanical. Almost like she felt she had to do those things, kwim. I had to stop watching the show because of this. Jon on the other hand never seemed happy to me, which leads me to believe that there was underlying issues with that marriage before hand. He too has some emotional issues. I think with the combination of things between them was what deteriorated their marriage, not the money.

Money is not always the root of all evil, kwim. In the past I did not have any money going through college in my early 20s and I was still happy. Then I started earning really good money and my life was the same with the exception of my things around me and my traveling more. Money can always improved someone's quality of life like has for me. If anything money made it a lot more fun for my husband and I because we can do more, but then again we are both mentally stable. It has to do with the quality of person and if they love and are happy with themselves, kwim.


Edited to add- Was half asleep when I typed this, so I hope it makes some sense. Will re read it in the am and fix my grammer in then, lol.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I think they both still love eachother - I think they both still love their kids. I think Jon is having an identity crisis - who wouldn't? He doesn't have anything that is his own right now. 

I don't think he cheated, I think he was just in the wrong place at the wrong time. I think they will do everything they can to work out their issues and I pray that they can both find it in their hearts to remember why they fell in love forgive eachother. I've been watching the reruns and they were so cute. Aside from the bossing around they flirted and had fun together even after being married for 7 years. 

Maybe I'm naive but I want to believe that they will find a way to remember their love for eachother and save their marriage. I keep hoping that maybe they will watch the reruns and see how they used to flirt and enjoy being together. 

Leslie


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Kate is anal. You almost have to be to organize that many children. The house is noisy just due to the amount of people living there. It looks to me as if Jon is the type of person that can zone out a lot of things. Since he does not respond she just talks louder and the noise level really goes up. They are both feeling unappreciated. Right now it seems like Jon needs and wants kudos for helping and Kate is not giving it to him. I think she feels the same way unappreciated.

As kids get older they are so much harder to control. They have things to do and places to go. I think this will be stressful for everyone. I can't even imagine having 8 kids at home and helping with just homework. The list goes on and on with things school age children need to do.

As I said before Jon needs to work outside of the home. They are both getting on each other's nerves. I also noticed that they seem to have a lot less help and interaction with relatives. Both are under life changing stress. Jon lost his father, new job and I think 3 separate moves. That is a lot to handle for any family. They both seem to be in some form or other depressed and both may need some type of mental and medical intervention.

I truly hope for the very best for that family.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (SicilianRose @ May 23 2009, 11:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=780321


> I don't think it is the money that has changed Kate. She came across a little out there when I first watched the beginning episodes. I seriously think Kate shows signs of mental disorders and/or could be suffering from postpartum depression still. She could also be horribly unhappy with things as well to the point that it is changing the way she behaves towards others. I really don't find her to be happy with and loving herself and if you are not happy with or love yourself, you are not going to be happy towards or love others inorder to have successful relationships. Jon seriously does not love himself either otherwise he would have sought marriage counseling with his wife or addressed his feelings. Instead he chose to stray and that is not right. I do not agree with that at all. Also everything that Kate did was so scripted and mechanical. Almost like she felt she had to do those things, kwim. I had to stop watching the show because of this. Jon on the other hand never seemed happy to me, which leads me to believe that there was underlying issues with that marriage before hand. He too has some emotional issues. I think with the combination of things between them was what deteriorated their marriage, not the money.
> 
> Money is not always the root of all evil, kwim. In the past I did not have any money going through college in my early 20s and I was still happy. Then I started earning really good money and my life was the same with the exception of my things around me and my traveling more. Money can always improved someone's quality of life like has for me. If anything money made it a lot more fun for my husband and I because we can do more, but then again we are both mentally stable. It has to do with the quality of person and if they love and are happy with themselves, kwim.
> 
> ...


 I don't mean to say MONEY is evil or anything  I just mean that certain people think they will be happier if they have the big house and the nicest car and their kids are wearing the latest fashion/ Those certain people I am talking about in life like you said are not happy with themselves and money or anything for that matter wont change what demons or past problems they have, EMINEM is a perfect example/
I think money did play a role in it, not the biggest but some.
I think Kate loves the exposure and Jon doesn't
I know a lot of people worth millions who are the best people inside and out, in fact I was with them yesterday and we had a blast and it was at a Confirmation party  
I think money and fame came to quick for them and while Kate relished in it Jon did not.
I am by no means saying ALL people with money aren't well adjusted, giving, beautiful people, just not all. :biggrin: 
And I will tell you I am married 18 years and the best times of our lives were the first 5 years when all we did was struggle but laughed all the way// :wub:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

There is a cynical part of me that wonders if all the recent "we're having problems" press is a publicity stunt to get people to view the new season. I happen to think that ALL reality shows are heavily scripted and nowhere near the "reality" that people think they are. Admittedly, I'm not much of a TV watcher, but I know people in that industry. I've only caught their show a few times, so I'm not an expert on Jon and Kate, but people talk about it all the time. 

IMO, Jon and Kate are very immature and can't handle the life they've created for themselves. Kate thinks she's a big TV star now, and acts accordingly. Please give me a break. The only thing she's ever really done to "earn" that status is to have 8 kids and make their entire lives public. For what? For money? Sheesh....

Maybe they should take a year off from TV, slow their live down, and re-connect with REAL life.

Sorry to be so negative and cynical, but I get a little tired of people talking about them as if they really know them and know what's going on in their private lives. It's TV, which is never really "reality."


----------



## bluesyinpa (Dec 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ May 24 2009, 09:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=780409


> There is a cynical part of me that wonders if all the recent "we're having problems" press is a publicity stunt to get people to view the new season. I happen to think that ALL reality shows are heavily scripted and nowhere near the "reality" that people think they are. Admittedly, I'm not much of a TV watcher, but I know people in that industry. I've only caught their show a few times, so I'm not an expert on Jon and Kate, but people talk about it all the time.
> 
> IMO, Jon and Kate are very immature and can't handle the life they've created for themselves. Kate thinks she's a big TV star now, and acts accordingly. Please give me a break. The only thing she's ever really done to "earn" that status is to have 8 kids and make their entire lives public. For what? For money? Sheesh....
> 
> ...



I hope they get their issues resolved and keep it as far away from the kids as possible.

I agree that it could be a publicity stunt. I enjoyed the specials they had before they started the show. The show itself I don't like because of how Kate treats Jon and everyone else around her, I have no sympathy for Jon either. He's put up with the behavior from her. 

In my opintion Kate hasn't really changed as much as she's showing more of her real colors in front of the cameras. There are still articles from the area newspapers online of the stuff they tried to pull to get free stuff when the babies were born and for years after. Also, many sources say that Kate had broken off all contact with her parents and siblings since before the tups were born. The Aunt Jodi story is on her sister's blog. 

I really think they need to take a break from the show and work on their marriage and let their children have a more normal life.

Rita


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

anyone watching atm..thoughts?


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm watching right now . . . . not sure what to think yet.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Jon took a few stabs at Kate...I can't say that I blame him. He said on camera, that he did not want to do season 5...yet she persisted...so not sure what she expected?


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I just switched over from Larry King...I forgot it was on....so it looks like Jon is not there, I have not kept up with it.
I thought it was just hype in commercials, so there is something going on....we'll see what happens.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm interested to see how this will end. It seems like the kids miss him very much and DO know that something is going on. They seemed very huggy and the older kids (even maddy) are helping out and stepping up as big sisters??? Looks like they know! 

oooppss...here goes.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

well ..it is apparent to me..that Kate is saying SHE is doing it all for the kids..and forced him to defend himself....she acts like she HAS to travel...if they go back to the simple life...I think things would be better...


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm not convinced this isn't an act. Time will tell, I guess.

As for the story line, I don't blame Kate for being angry. I do believe what she does is for
the kids and gives her a creative outlet as well. Jon chose to quit his job. He can go back
to work if he wants. Nice of him to show up for the party after it's all put together. I'd ignore
him too. :yucky:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:crying: I think it is soooooo sad that this has happened. I think Jon is finished with Kate, I always thought something like this might happen, she belittled him so. My heart broke when one of the little girls went up and hugged her daddy and said she missed him and was wondering where he had been, Jon said something like he had to work :crying: divorce is a awful thing, and to see it happening on tv is so sad :crying:


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Hmm someone has to stay home w/ the kids...I mean really...with all the money they make...travelling is not necessary. She admitted she didnt travel for the first book...and that book did fine.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

I think Jon would be a little more pro-active in saving his family if he wasn't side-tracked by his little "misadventure". He can deny it, but IMO, it seems evident he's fallen out of love with Kate and nothing can bring the onset of that faster than falling for another woman. Marriage is a difficult thing with all sorts of potential problems, but nothing is tougher to overcome than infidelity. I can see that faraway look in his eyes that his heart (or some other body) part is longing for another. Ewwww.....I hate the effect his actions have already had on the children :angry:


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

well there are reports out there that Kate told him it was over and that he could go his own way if he would fulfill the obligations w/ TLC...if this was true, I wish they'd come out and say it...I don't think he should be excused for cheating if he did so but I don't blame him for wanting to get away from Kate.


----------



## deborahl79 (Jan 13, 2009)

awww... this is so sad. I have been in that type of situation, my x cheated on me and I wanted so bad for it to work...... it hurts so bad and is terrible for the kids to go through, just so much unneccesary pain for everyone involved. I hope they can work everything out, but I saw "the look" in his eyes too. If nothing else I hope they can end it as peacefully as possible for everyones sake. Just a terrible sad sad sad situation.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

I just watched the premiere and my heart hurts for the situation. I actually can't believe it to be honest, it almost doesn't seem real. They say the person you divorce is a different person than who you married (obviously), but that is going to be an awful thing if they get divorced. I think they both resent each other and it doesn't look like the relationship can be saved. I am still in shock, and it's so sad to watch everything unfold on TV.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

It sounds like he asked her to step away from the show and she said no. The marriage was no longer a partenership. It also sounds like they've both let go, neither of them said they were trying to work the marriage out just that they were in it for the kids. He's there during the day to take care of the kids so I'm guessing he's moved out. 

I'm sad for them and for the children. They could have done yearly specials and Kate could have kept writing the books for income. They are both spending a lot more money now, Kate keeps her nails done and Jon was driving a $140,000 car. She's gone so much the kids are calling her by the babysitters name. (sigh)

Leslie


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

QUOTE (Triste @ May 25 2009, 09:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=781011


> well there are reports out there that Kate told him it was over and that he could go his own way if he would fulfill the obligations w/ TLC...if this was true, I wish they'd come out and say it...I don't think he should be excused for cheating if he did so but I don't blame him for wanting to get away from Kate.[/B]


Where did you read this? I haven't seen that yet. It wouldn't surprise me, but the optimist in me hopes that they work things out. Divorce is awful!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

On a website where they interviewed Kate's brother and his wife Jodie (the one who used to appear)

http://www.radaronline.com/exclusives/2009...r-marriage-over


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I would like to see them resolve everything, I hope they do....re the book, I just can't see Jon doing the promoting whether it involved travel or not. So Kate would be the logical choice. Not that I'm a big Kate fan but she should enjoy the travel and the whole experience of the show, she has spent alot of time just doing kiddie things and housework so she deserves a break and should be able to enjoy the perks without any strings. Jon didn't have to quit his job, he could even have worked half time. 

This show only has a certain life anyhow bec the kids are getting older, and still cute, but the cute factor will only last so long.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Simplifying life is best in many circumstances. I'm a writer and I know a few writers who will not travel and do book tours because they want to keep their life simple. They write it into every contract, and they are still selling books and have a good readership. 

Things could always be worked out regarding careers and marriages. I hope they work things out. IMO, Jon and Kate would be better off if Jon went back to work outside the home, at least part of the time, and Kate stayed home with her kids, at least while they are not attending school. They seemed to have put the show and everthing that came with it first, perhaps to be financially secure for their kids sake, but now it has become a monster and they are slaves to it. Very sad. Living simply and free is so much better.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I do think they should get back to the 'basics' of the journey they started on... (Jon outside the home and Kate stay home.) It seems the big problems started when they changed this format. At this juncture it seems the show itself should muster enough revenue without the need for all the travel.
Jon stated it wasn't HIS choice to be the "mr. mom" .. and as much as he loves his children I still think if at all possible it's the MOM who should be there for the day to day nurturing. Jon said this started out to "simply" being a documentary of their lives and it has turned into being a "business".. which appears is not what he had bargained for. 
When Kate stated that one of the children called her by the sitters name.. that should be a big wake up call and bright red-flag that she needs to be with her children on a full time basis. 

I feel it's not too late for them to turn all this around. I think thy've gotten so caught up in the fame/ratings/etc they've lost sight of each other.

I did miss the very beginning of the show turned on when Kate was referencing her anger toward Jon and his 'conduct'... but didn't see if there had been any reference by Jon to the rumors about Kate and alledged 'conduct' with the bodyguard. It does seem unfair if one's rumored behavior is addressed but not the other. 

It was sad , however , when Kate was tearing up. I so wish they could get some "Jon and Kate" private time.. no children, no TV crew, just them. ... maybe they could regenerate their relationship.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

:goodpost: 

After having a chance to watch the entire show and then watch parts of it again (it reran an hour later) I agree that since the little kids are in school and are turning 5 that this show only has so much time left. I think that yearly specials would be nice and also would give the family a chance to spend more time together and perhaps heal wounds. It can be done as long as both hearts are in it. 

IMO being a stay at home parents requires a desire and a commitment to doing so because it means that you give up a lot of your personal identity and adult interaction. If Jon was truly told (and to be honest, I kinda believe him) to be the stay at home parent that that was sure to cause problems. Kate has also been gone a lot more and I found it really annoying that she kept mentioning how she was with the kids ALONE and was party planning ALONE - when/if they are divorced she will be ALONE.

I dunno - if the episodes continue to play into this theme of whether or not they will leave each other and it continues to show uncomfortable situations I will stop watching. I lived through my parents divorce as a kid and I don't choose to watch one played out on TV.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

My mom raised 8 of us pretty much on her own. She was a nurse and worked nights. There was a big enough age gap that the older ones were capable of being there for us at night. ( My dad was in and out of the picture).
My mom sacrificed a LOT of her own personal 'pleasures' in order to raise us.... but she never EVER complained!!! She was devoted to us and we had no question about that. 
Not too many years before she passed ( I was abt 24 years old when that happned) ... I did talk to her about that... and she said she'd do it a thousand plus times over. I think because she got her 'pleasure' from knowing we in turn adored her!!!!! 
I never knew a time for any school event for any 'just-talk' time that she wasn't there for us!

"Kate" might say well the children were 'stretched out' and not a lot of 'little ones all at once.. that's true to a point ..BUT be it one infant/toddler or 6... she had to sacrifice her time and personal 'wants' to be there for us... plus with some very close together... there were multiple infant/toddlers. Also when some were starting to get self-sufficient.. a new infant came along so 'no-break' for many many years!!!

So, in fact this can be perceived as even more difficult.... not like as when the sextuplets head off to school ...all children are in school giving her some 'me' time. When my oldest sister was 15.... "I" came along!. At that time the 'youngest' before me... was off to school... and suddenly a new infant! 10 Years of taking care of children... my Mom finally gets the 'last' off to school.. ...then "Me"!!!! LOL ..sooooo an additional 5 years added to 'baby-care! That's 15 years! 
Would Kate handle taking care of 'babies' for 15 years... on just a nurse's salary and pretty much on her own?...I tend to think not. 

I'll say one thing.... I'd not trade my Mom for all the fancy houses, Disney trips, or ....for anything in the world!
BTW It was my Mom who instilled in me the love for animals! One of us was always bring in some 'creature', be it a sick kitten or an abandoned baby racoon , for her to 'nurse' back to health! LOL ... and again she never complained!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ May 26 2009, 11:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=781194


> I dunno - if the episodes continue to play into this theme of whether or not they will leave each other and it continues to show uncomfortable situations I will stop watching. I lived through my parents divorce as a kid and I don't choose to watch one played out on TV.[/B]



It's too bad because I just discovered the show this weekend when TLC had the Jon & Kate + 8 marathon. I quickly became addicted, but hated the episode last night. After going through a divorce myself, I found last night's episode very uncomfortable to watch.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Coming into this late. Have not been a follower of the show, but got intrigued due to the media hype.
How sad to watch a marriage implode in public. Everyone so willing to crucify Kate (Mom to Monster on
on magazine cover). He seems like such a limp noodle to me. He needs to get some counseling and 
bulid some self esteem. He has none. Kate is undoubtedly a strong woman. Every pack needs a leader
as we all know. Jon never emerged as that leader in his family. He is a sullen, spoiled baby from what I 
can see. He needs to grow up and learn to enjoy his family. I am so sick of hearing parents complain (after
they have had a bunch of kids) that they never had enough "me" time....too bad! Wah..."I was married at 22
had twins at 25 and sextuplets at 27." None of whom were "accidents" by the way, so GROW UP!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I totally agree with you, Pam. I've thought Jon a baby from the beginning. I'm surprised he hasn't
said he didn't sign on for this (kids)...as if life is ever the way we choose it to be exactly.

I did read an article today stating TLC is spinning this web and the story is not as it seems. It even said
they prompt some of the kids to say things and they will continue to spin it until the public no longer
falls for the story.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Kate is a strong willed person who wants everything her way at her time, Jon is weak and has just sat back and let this all happen to him, now that he has fame he wants things different. I do believe they both love their kids with all their hearts, but have forgotten what they once had, little money, lots of love and God in there lives. Now they have been caught up in all the worldly things and are unhappy. No surprise there. Things and fame don't bring happiness


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Cosy @ May 26 2009, 12:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=781224


> I totally agree with you, Pam. I've thought Jon a baby from the beginning. I'm surprised he hasn't
> said he didn't sign on for this (kids)...as if life is ever the way we choose it to be exactly.
> 
> I did read an article today stating TLC is spinning this web and the story is not as it seems. It even said
> ...



That doesn't surprise me at all. It seemed pretty coincidental that all this was happening just a few weeks before the new episode was scheduled to air.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ May 26 2009, 01:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=781250


> Kate is a strong willed person who wants everything her way at her time, Jon is weak and has just sat back and let this all happen to him, now that he has fame he wants things different. I do believe they both love their kids with all their hearts, but have forgotten what they once had, little money, lots of love and God in there lives. Now they have been caught up in all the worldly things and are unhappy. No surprise there. Things and fame don't bring happiness[/B]



:amen:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

There's hardly anything that I DO trust on TV. Maybe the weather channel, lol.

I don't know what to think about them in general. Did they sell out because they aired their family on TV? I like to think they didn't go into it thinking that way. I bet they thought with their unique situation it would be a neat adventure, etc, etc. I just wish we could get the REAL facts. I guess time will tell. I will say that if this supposed marital breakdown IS a publicity stunt that people are going to FREAK...to do that for ratings would be truly disgusting.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I guess, in general, I am just tired of people capitalizing on the
phenomenon of having your uterus hold an ABNORMAL number of
fetus's (that was done by design) and then think the public at large 
owes them a bigger house, car, a nanny etc. As if having a stretchy
uterus and a strong cervix makes you a celebrity!


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ May 26 2009, 12:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=781250


> Kate is a strong willed person who wants everything her way at her time, Jon is weak and has just sat back and let this all happen to him, now that he has fame he wants things different. I do believe they both love their kids with all their hearts, but have forgotten what they once had, little money, lots of love and God in there lives. Now they have been caught up in all the worldly things and are unhappy. No surprise there. Things and fame don't bring happiness[/B]



I totally agree with the above well stated post :thumbsup: I also believe that this has been brewing or troubled waters for some time and that TLC is trying to spin it in a more sympathetic light towards Kate since Jon doesn't want to play the pretend happy family game anymore. I don't believe this marital problems itself is some ratings ploy- its been obvious for awhile now they don't have the best relationship and are not compatible at all. The media busted Jon several times and TLC had to address it. I almost wonder if he didn't want to get caught as it might put an end to a show he did not want to continue.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ May 26 2009, 11:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=781219


> QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ May 26 2009, 11:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=781194





> I dunno - if the episodes continue to play into this theme of whether or not they will leave each other and it continues to show uncomfortable situations I will stop watching. I lived through my parents divorce as a kid and I don't choose to watch one played out on TV.[/B]



It's too bad because I just discovered the show this weekend when TLC had the Jon & Kate + 8 marathon. I quickly became addicted, but hated the episode last night. After going through a divorce myself, I found last night's episode very uncomfortable to watch.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree 100%. My parent's had an ugly divorce and it makes me sick to watch it. Last night was uncomfortable to watch, and if they just continue to complain about each other and spend most of the show talking about each other vs. focusing on the kids, I won't watch anymore.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I started to watch the show because there were few quality shows that showed values anymore. I watched the season premiere last night and am sickened by both parents. They are both at fault here and even though they love their kids, their kids are not their number one priority anymore or they would not have continued on with the show. This feels like exploitation to me and after last night’s show, I won't be watching anymore. Don't want to support this type of thing.

And why is it that when a really unique show does well, there are so many obvious copies out there? Little People Big World and now what is it Little Couple? Can't remember the name. And then the other show with the family of how many kids but no multiples? Can't think of that one either. The copies are never as good as the original. You would think TV execs would want to pour money into more new, original shows rather than cheap knockoffs.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

does anyone know when the full ep is going to be available to watch on TLC?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Kodies mom @ May 26 2009, 06:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=781358


> does anyone know when the full ep is going to be available to watch on TLC?[/B]


If you go to their page on the TLC website, there is a schedule. They are replaying it several times a day, I think.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

QUOTE (littlemissy @ May 26 2009, 04:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=781325


> QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ May 26 2009, 12:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=781250





> Kate is a strong willed person who wants everything her way at her time, Jon is weak and has just sat back and let this all happen to him, now that he has fame he wants things different. I do believe they both love their kids with all their hearts, but have forgotten what they once had, little money, lots of love and God in there lives. Now they have been caught up in all the worldly things and are unhappy. No surprise there. Things and fame don't bring happiness[/B]



I totally agree with the above well stated post :thumbsup: I also believe that this has been brewing or troubled waters for some time and that TLC is trying to spin it in a more sympathetic light towards Kate since Jon doesn't want to play the pretend happy family game anymore. I don't believe this marital problems itself is some ratings ploy- its been obvious for awhile now they don't have the best relationship and are not compatible at all. The media busted Jon several times and TLC had to address it. I almost wonder if he didn't want to get caught as it might put an end to a show he did not want to continue.
[/B][/QUOTE]


:goodpost: I think your 100% correct in your assessment little missy!


----------



## karebear (Nov 4, 2007)

I wonder how the rest of the season will pan out. The last seasons were based on the family outings and daily family happenings, but they don't even seem like a family anymore.. what's left to air? their bitching? The preview for the next episode shows Kate in California with Mady while Jon stayed at home with the rest of the kids.. if this is what the rest of the rest of the season is like (parents splitting up the kids), then this show is SO OVER. (good riddance, too)


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

This is quite a new show for the UK (i think) ive only started watching it about 6 months ago but in that short time (and our shows are way behind time) i cant get over how much kate has changed. Im pretty shocked by how she talks to Jon too. I was very sad to see all the internet stories of him with other women though. Although they seemed to be getting, how do i say it... money hungry... i thought/hoped deep down that they were a really nice couple and a strong family. I feel very sorry for the kids with everything thats going on. I dont know when the new season will be shown in the UK


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Oh WOW...I just saw the newest episode last night...wow, wow, wow...Kate has changed SO much since the beginning. They both have, I guess. As a mom of young kids I was zoning in on how, during the b-day party, she seemed so preoccupied with playing to the camera, etc. And how very, VERY sad that last several minutes of the show were with them talking on the couch. They were so vague about the future and showed NO SIGN of wanting to make things work between the two of them--just kept repeating they'll do what they can FOR THE KIDS--which, of course, is a priority but it gave me the message that they weren't working on THEM as a couple. It was so sad. And yeah, what the heck will the rest of the episodes be like in light of that?? Are they going to marriage counseling?? Who would want to watch such a trainwreck?? Or maybe they're baiting it on purpose to GET people to watch? Those poor babies--kids aren't stupid. Marriages with kids fail, sure, but why publicize it? Will their kids watch it years from now?? So sad.


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

So I watched the show too and I just have to say..... I think Jon has made mistakes - mistakes that may or may not be "true". The truth behind that is, no one really knows what (if anything) he did, except him. Regardless, he was very dumb to even put himself in that situation. He can't claim he didn't know the camera's would be there... He signed up for that.

HOWEVER........

Kate.... wow! I liked her in the beginning. I felt she had so much on her plate, although I could never STAND the way she talked too or treated Jon. I quite honestly am surprised he would allow himself to be treated like that on tv. But in their opening credits their main statement is "It's our life".

With that being said, Kate is a piece of crap. She is definately the one who has changed. Just look at her. Remember the episode when Jon took her shopping because she really didn't know anything about style and would never pay that kind of money for clothes..... She used to say she would never allow a helper to raise her children. That her kids are her life. Now look at her. Buys 300 dollar shoes, dresses for a dinner date to her kids parties, is never around, her own children now call her by the babysitters name. She should cry at the end of the show. Look at what she did to her family. If my husband treated me as bad as Kate treats Jon, is gone as often as she apparently is, and values changed so drastically like hers did, I would probably need to go out and burn off some steam too.

Regardless and sorry - had to vent - it is about the kids. I feel really bad for them that this is happening. They didn't ask to be brought in this world and they sure as heck didn't ask for their lives to be put on tv. Those parents need to pull their heads out their arses, stop the tv show and get it together for their children.

JMO


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (cuevasfam @ May 27 2009, 02:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=781775


> So I watched the show too and I just have to say..... I think Jon has made mistakes - mistakes that may or may not be "true". The truth behind that is, no one really knows what (if anything) he did, except him. Regardless, he was very dumb to even put himself in that situation. He can't claim he didn't know the camera's would be there... He signed up for that.
> 
> HOWEVER........
> 
> ...


 :goodpost:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (cuevasfam @ May 27 2009, 02:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=781775


> So I watched the show too and I just have to say..... I think Jon has made mistakes - mistakes that may or may not be "true". The truth behind that is, no one really knows what (if anything) he did, except him. Regardless, he was very dumb to even put himself in that situation. He can't claim he didn't know the camera's would be there... He signed up for that.
> 
> HOWEVER........
> 
> ...


One other thing...I wanted to come at her with a pair of scissors the way she was constantly toying with that hair of hers! Ugh....


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

[/QUOTE]

One other thing...I wanted to come at her with a pair of scissors the way she was constantly toying with that hair of hers! Ugh....
[/QUOTE]


:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (camfan @ May 27 2009, 02:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=781778


> QUOTE (cuevasfam @ May 27 2009, 02:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=781775





> So I watched the show too and I just have to say..... I think Jon has made mistakes - mistakes that may or may not be "true". The truth behind that is, no one really knows what (if anything) he did, except him. Regardless, he was very dumb to even put himself in that situation. He can't claim he didn't know the camera's would be there... He signed up for that.
> 
> HOWEVER........
> 
> ...


One other thing...I wanted to come at her with a pair of scissors the way she was constantly toying with that hair of hers! Ugh....
[/B][/QUOTE]


I can't stand her hair! She should give it back to Posh Spice!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ May 26 2009, 01:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=781250


> Kate is a strong willed person who wants everything her way at her time, Jon is weak and has just sat back and let this all happen to him, now that he has fame he wants things different. I do believe they both love their kids with all their hearts, but have forgotten what they once had, little money, lots of love and God in there lives. Now they have been caught up in all the worldly things and are unhappy. No surprise there. Things and fame don't bring happiness[/B]



:goodpost: Well said Paula.........some people just can't handle fame and fortune.


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

I haven't read the whole thread, sorry if this is a repeat... One thing that bothers me is how she is always sooooo exhausted. I never see her do anything for her children!! Jon dresses them, puts their shoes on, plays with them outside, gives them baths, puts them to bed, makes their beds, puts them in their carseat, takes them out of their carseat. The only thing I ever see Kate do is put a few crackers and grapes on a plate and call it lunch and complain how EXHAUSTED she is. She doesn't do a thing!

Diane and Pompom


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

I can't stand Kate anymore. I can't stand her hair because it reminds me of her! I hate what's happened to the family. I use to watch to see the kids only. They were and still are darling. The family has imploded and I blame fame and money. I hope they take it off the air. It use to be about the kids and now it's about Jon and Kate. The last show was simply Kate getting camera time. She was clearly eating it all up. 
Also one more thing. When Kate was getting the kids out of the van and one of them asked WHAT'S paparazzi, she wasn't listening so well. She thought they said THERE'S paparazzi. She hurried and hushed them and told them not to say THAT word. If she wasn't so concerned with playing to the cameras she might be paying more attention to her kids and known what was really said. They don't seem to be the priority they should be at the moment it seems. 
Kate is really the most changed and Jon has changed most in that he finally got fed up with how she treats him. Did you notice how many times he was on the verge of rolling his eyes? He clearly has had it with her. I've been embarrassed more than once for him when she demeans him. Good for him for finally getting fed up.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (kikiiniowa @ May 30 2009, 11:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783543


> I can't stand Kate anymore. I can't stand her hair because it reminds me of her! I hate what's happened to the family. I use to watch to see the kids only. They were and still are darling. The family has imploded and I blame fame and money. I hope they take it off the air. It use to be about the kids and now it's about Jon and Kate. The last show was simply Kate getting camera time. She was clearly eating it all up.
> Also one more thing. When Kate was getting the kids out of the van and one of them asked WHAT'S paparazzi, she wasn't listening so well. She thought they said THERE'S paparazzi. She hurried and hushed them and told them not to say THAT word. If she wasn't so concerned with playing to the cameras she might be paying more attention to her kids and known what was really said. They don't seem to be the priority they should be at the moment it seems.
> Kate is really the most changed and Jon has changed most in that he finally got fed up with how she treats him. Did you notice how many times he was on the verge of rolling his eyes? He clearly has had it with her. I've been embarrassed more than once for him when she demeans him. Good for him for finally getting fed up.[/B]



I think she's paid very well to play to the camera. LOL! This is a story. I think they're all players.


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

$75,000 an episode! I think they said 40 episodes were supposed to be in the works for the new season. They are millionaires now.
I don't know about players but surely the kids are totally innocent.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (Cosy @ May 31 2009, 12:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783544


> QUOTE (kikiiniowa @ May 30 2009, 11:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783543





> I can't stand Kate anymore. I can't stand her hair because it reminds me of her! I hate what's happened to the family. I use to watch to see the kids only. They were and still are darling. The family has imploded and I blame fame and money. I hope they take it off the air. It use to be about the kids and now it's about Jon and Kate. The last show was simply Kate getting camera time. She was clearly eating it all up.
> Also one more thing. When Kate was getting the kids out of the van and one of them asked WHAT'S paparazzi, she wasn't listening so well. She thought they said THERE'S paparazzi. She hurried and hushed them and told them not to say THAT word. If she wasn't so concerned with playing to the cameras she might be paying more attention to her kids and known what was really said. They don't seem to be the priority they should be at the moment it seems.
> Kate is really the most changed and Jon has changed most in that he finally got fed up with how she treats him. Did you notice how many times he was on the verge of rolling his eyes? He clearly has had it with her. I've been embarrassed more than once for him when she demeans him. Good for him for finally getting fed up.[/B]



I think she's paid very well to play to the camera. LOL! This is a story. I think they're all players.
[/B][/QUOTE]


:goodpost: Both of you! I too hope they take the show off. It's an embarrassment to the kids.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*I saw season 1 & 2 up to now, can't wait to get more. 
I can't read in this thread too much, cause its kind'a spoiling B) 

I loved the episode of the babies 3rd birthday..all those happy faces with candyfloss and all the other forbidden goodies.

it's addicting that show is :smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smpullhair: *


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Who is going to watch tonight? I think I will and that it might be my last if it is not a comfortable show to watch.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Jun 1 2009, 10:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784066


> Who is going to watch tonight? I think I will and that it might be my last if it is not a comfortable show to watch.[/B]



It's kind of like watching a train wreck, isn't it? You don't want to watch, but somehow you can't look away.

The trailer has me a bit creeped out so I'm not sure if I'll watch or not. I feel like like I'm peeping in someone's window.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jun 1 2009, 10:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784068


> QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Jun 1 2009, 10:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784066





> Who is going to watch tonight? I think I will and that it might be my last if it is not a comfortable show to watch.[/B]



It's kind of like watching a train wreck, isn't it? You don't want to watch, but somehow you can't look away.

The trailer has me a bit creeped out so I'm not sure if I'll watch or not. I feel like like I'm peeping in someone's window.
[/B][/QUOTE]

That is what it feels like - what a good analogy Marj! I too am a bit uncomfortable with the preview which is why I think I will start to watch and then stop if its not something I find appropriate or comfortable. I do not want to contribute to this family's pain by continued watching and increasing their viewer ratings.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Jun 1 2009, 10:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784069


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jun 1 2009, 10:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784068





> QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Jun 1 2009, 10:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784066





> Who is going to watch tonight? I think I will and that it might be my last if it is not a comfortable show to watch.[/B]



It's kind of like watching a train wreck, isn't it? You don't want to watch, but somehow you can't look away.

The trailer has me a bit creeped out so I'm not sure if I'll watch or not. I feel like like I'm peeping in someone's window.
[/B][/QUOTE]

That is what it feels like - what a good analogy Marj! I too am a bit uncomfortable with the preview which is why I think I will start to watch and then stop if its not something I find appropriate or comfortable. I do not want to contribute to this family's pain by continued watching and increasing their viewer ratings.
[/B][/QUOTE]

What did they show on the preview?

Anyway, have you guys seen these: http://www.radaronline.com/photos/image/71...in-beach-bikini 

Jeez, I wish I could afford a tummy tuck!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

first episode was ok, onto the next one


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Weird. With the chemistry between Jon & Kate gone, the show just doesn't work for me. It felt strained and awkward, like nobody really wanted to be there anymore.

What do you ladies think?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

You know, I've never seen an episode. In fact, wouldn't know about it if not for SM.

I must say, though, Kate looks great, and for 75K an episode, I would do it!!! Sure, "Deb plus Eight" (Maltese) :HistericalSmiley: 

I have no pride. Nor do my kids ~ lol

I'll have to check this show out.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jun 2 2009, 12:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784427


> You know, I've never seen an episode. In fact, wouldn't know about it if not for SM.
> 
> I must say, though, Kate looks great, and for 75K an episode, I would do it!!! Sure, "Deb plus Eight" (Maltese) :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> ...


Deb, I had never watched it until the Memorial Weekend marathon. I was curious to see the show I'd heard so much about. I quickly got hooked, but the new season isn't doing it for me.

Now, Deb Plus 8 I would watch!


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I've watched Jon and Kate Plus 8 for years and have always enjoyed it..and I dont even really like or want kids so much LOL. I am sad about what they are going through right now and I just hope they are able to work it out and stay together and have a stronger marriage in the future.

I really don't like how everyone thinks it is okay to judge them...none of us knows what is really going on with them or what type of people they truly are....we only know what we see on the episodes and hear from entertainment gossip news. There are things about each of them that I'm not fond of but I think they both have really good qualities too and I can see that they love their kids and try to make their lives as full as possible. I think Kate is a perfectionist and wants things to run just so...and with a big family I'm sure that helps keep things running smoothly..but that can also get a little over the top at times. Jon seems to be a sweet and caring guy but he's also the type that lets others run over him and he's just a little too easy going at times. It does seems as though he has cheated..what married man spends time with a single woman like that? And I think that cheating is horrible..if he didn't want to be with Kate any more he should have seperated from her BEFORE getting in another relationship. But again, we don't know the whole story. I dont' think either one of them are horrible people...of course they have faults..we all do..but I would never say they are aweful and terrible people...

and I like Kate's hair! I think she looks amazing...and more power to her for that. There is no rule saying that if you are a mom that you have to look frumpy  

I really do hope they will be able to come together and work things out...

My one complaint about tonight's show is why did only Maddy get to go with Kate to San Diego? Why not Cara too? Maddy just annoys me so much..and her teeth look really gross for some reason. I know in episodes a year or two ago they talked about her not brushing her teeth on her own but tonight on the episode they looked really bad


----------



## Sassy&Alyssa (Aug 29, 2006)

I will admit I've never watched Jon and Kate +8 but I don't see a problem with it as they would never be able to get a stable income if they didn't have it. But after seeing what has developed of them in the past few weeks it upsets me that their adorable kids are involved. The rumors and fights have taken a toll on the kids. The kids have said they wanted "the tv cameras out of our house". One of the little girls was so upset over the fights and rumors she told Jon she didn't want Daddy to go away. If they don't get some help something will erupt, and I fear their children will to. It's a terrible situation for everyone involved, but I just hope the parents realize the toll this is having on their kids.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Jun 2 2009, 01:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784440


> I've watched Jon and Kate Plus 8 for years and have always enjoyed it..and I dont even really like or want kids so much LOL. I am sad about what they are going through right now and I just hope they are able to work it out and stay together and have a stronger marriage in the future.
> 
> I really don't like how everyone thinks it is okay to judge them...none of us knows what is really going on with them or what type of people they truly are....we only know what we see on the episodes and hear from entertainment gossip news. There are things about each of them that I'm not fond of but I think they both have really good qualities too and I can see that they love their kids and try to make their lives as full as possible. I think Kate is a perfectionist and wants things to run just so...and with a big family I'm sure that helps keep things running smoothly..but that can also get a little over the top at times. Jon seems to be a sweet and caring guy but he's also the type that lets others run over him and he's just a little too easy going at times. It does seems as though he has cheated..what married man spends time with a single woman like that? And I think that cheating is horrible..if he didn't want to be with Kate any more he should have seperated from her BEFORE getting in another relationship. But again, we don't know the whole story. I dont' think either one of them are horrible people...of course they have faults..we all do..but I would never say they are aweful and terrible people...
> 
> ...


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Jun 2 2009, 01:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784440


> I've watched Jon and Kate Plus 8 for years and have always enjoyed it..and I dont even really like or want kids so much LOL. I am sad about what they are going through right now and I just hope they are able to work it out and stay together and have a stronger marriage in the future.
> 
> I really don't like how everyone thinks it is okay to judge them...none of us knows what is really going on with them or what type of people they truly are....we only know what we see on the episodes and hear from entertainment gossip news. There are things about each of them that I'm not fond of but I think they both have really good qualities too and I can see that they love their kids and try to make their lives as full as possible. I think Kate is a perfectionist and wants things to run just so...and with a big family I'm sure that helps keep things running smoothly..but that can also get a little over the top at times. Jon seems to be a sweet and caring guy but he's also the type that lets others run over him and he's just a little too easy going at times. It does seems as though he has cheated..what married man spends time with a single woman like that? And I think that cheating is horrible..if he didn't want to be with Kate any more he should have seperated from her BEFORE getting in another relationship. But again, we don't know the whole story. I dont' think either one of them are horrible people...of course they have faults..we all do..but I would never say they are aweful and terrible people...
> 
> ...


ack--I just replied to his and it got lost...anyway, what I said was...I don't think anyone is judging them...when you're on TV you are automatically opening yourself up to public scrutiny. If they don't like it, they don't have to be on TV!

And I'm all for non-frumy moms...I like to think that I fall into the non-frumpy mom category myself!!

Maddy got to go on a one one one because Cara got to go on a one on one last time (with Jon). BTW, most pre-teens are pretty annoying, if you're not used to them . Doesn't Maddy have braces now? Is that what you are refering to as "gross?" Good thing you haven't seen my 10 yr old's teeth b/c they are super gross, LOL! It as nothing to do with cavities (she has none) but everything to do with genetics-- her teeth are a train wreck. That's why she's getting braces this summer. My 7 yr old so far has not-so-gross teeth. But I can lovingly say that she is annoying in her own right. LOL!


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Last night's show was better... At least they are sitting in the chair together talking (of course Maddy was there too). I think it's great that they are trying to do things with the older kids by themselves. I think it's important for them to be individuals... JMO And with kids, you have to do what their interests are... Cara went snowboarding with dad - she's appearing to be more of the sports girl... Kate is not a winter/sport mom... so that was good. Maddy got to do the spa/girl thing which she appears to be more of like her mom...

We do that with my son - I do somethings with him without dad and dad does some things with him without me... Just the way it is and it's based on everyone's interest.... 

On a final note, last nights episode appeared to look like they are trying to work harder at parenting together again... if for nothing other than the kids... I liked last nights episode because it was back to being about their family.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I was surprised by the show last night, I think Kate has mellowed abit, maybe she is finally seeing what all the fame is doing to her and her family. I thought it was wonderful for Kate to take Mattie on a vacation, just mom and daughter. I use to do that with my kids, it's so nice to have that one on one time together. I do think Kate is a good mom and maybe has spent so much time with the kids and with all the fame that she left Jon out. It's very easy to get so involved in raising the kids and all the things that go with it and then one day look back and see how your relationship with your mate has suffered. This might be a time for each of them to reflect on themselves and what they need to do next. My hope is that they don't forget God in their lives. I believe there is still hope for their marriage,
Jon also did the vacation with Cara, good for him. I think Jon is really starting to mature. I was impressesd with his time in Utah, it wasn't all about him, he reached out and gave of himself. I also think he enjoys the playing times with his kids, he lets them experience life, and he trys to be apart of it for them. I will continue to watch, I have for years and I believe things will get better in time if they remember what a family is about, love, forgiveness, patience, and most of all God.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I thought both these episodes were much better than last weeks. It does seem like they were trying to work things out for the best. That being said, we don't know if this was filed before or after the most recent issues. I know they refiled last week's episodes but I don't know if they did all of them.

Maddie does have braces on to help correct her poor teeth alignment. I think most of what you were seeing was metal on little teeth which might have made them seem really dirty.

Like others have said, last season Cara and Jon went away for a week by themselves skiing (and TLC filmed 2 days of the week) so this time Maddie went away with Kate for a week (and TLC filmed one day). Jon and Cara tend to have a lot in common and Kate and Maddie tend to have a lot in common so I think it was a natural split. I would love to see them also do the reverse where Maddie goes with dad and Cara goes with Mom to help foster those opposite interests as well  and to ensure that they do not feel like they can't be with the other parent or don't have any interests in common with the other parent which I could see happening if things don't work out.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I thought Kate seemed a bit lost. I think she's grieving...or so it appears. As for Jon, I find him self serving
at best. He likes to take Cara because she does what HE likes to do. I didn't see him really helping that boy
with CP but rather snowboarding around him. Can you tell I think Jon is a big baby? LOL


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I liked both shows . What is different about Kate's hair? It looks good only I can't figure out what is different except that she did not have those Rooster Spikes sticking up from the back of her head I am so not liking that tan. I know it is because of where I live. The State of Arizona has done a great job of getting people to use sunscreen. When we visit our family in CA we are the whitest people there. Kate seemed subdued last night. The only time I saw the real deal was when she and Jon got into it over the lid to the toilet. Now that is the real Kate and it was funny. It is nice that they can take their kids on these little vacations but in my opinion it should be with both parents. So two down six to go.

I still think this will be the last season no matter what has happened in their lives. The 6 will be in K this year and I have no clue on what they would film.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Deborah @ Jun 2 2009, 02:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784666


> I liked both shows . What is different about Kate's hair? It looks good only I can't figure out what is different except that she did not have those Rooster Spikes sticking up from the back of her head I am so not liking that tan. I know it is because of where I live. The State of Arizona has done a great job of getting people to use sunscreen. When we visit our family in CA we are the whitest people there. Kate seemed subdued last night. The only time I saw the real deal was when she and Jon got into it over the lid to the toilet. Now that is the real Kate and it was funny. It is nice that they can take their kids on these little vacations but in my opinion it should be with both parents. So two down six to go.
> 
> I still think this will be the last season no matter what has happened in their lives. The 6 will be in K this year and I have no clue on what they would film.[/B]



I agree. I lived in Chandler, AZ, for a couple years, and sooo stayed out of the sun. When I went to the River I would blast myself with sunscreen, yet
still got burned. Crappy sunscreen, I guess.

In the last two years, I've had six, of my clients come down with skin cancer. This was damage done from many years ago, and has now surfaced.

Many were surfers, in their younger years, and the cancer was mostly on the back, and nose.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Jun 2 2009, 02:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784665


> I thought Kate seemed a bit lost. I think she's grieving...or so it appears. As for Jon, I find him self serving
> at best. He likes to take Cara because she does what HE likes to do. I didn't see him really helping that boy
> with CP but rather snowboarding around him. Can you tell I think Jon is a big baby? LOL[/B]


Brit,

Jon was helping by being a blocker. That means he is supposed to get between the handicapped skier and any other skiers and block any collision before it reaches the handicapped skier. 

His job was to take "the hit" so the handicapped person wouldn't have too.

It did seem like he didn't do anything because there were no issues but he did have a job and was helping.

It sounds to me like he is trying to find his own identity and help out in his own way.

Leslie


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Jun 2 2009, 03:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784665


> I thought Kate seemed a bit lost. I think she's grieving...or so it appears. As for Jon, I find him self serving
> at best. He likes to take Cara because she does what HE likes to do. I didn't see him really helping that boy
> with CP but rather snowboarding around him. Can you tell I think Jon is a big baby? LOL[/B]



QUOTE (WoofLife @ Jun 2 2009, 04:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784696


> QUOTE (Cosy @ Jun 2 2009, 02:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784665





> I thought Kate seemed a bit lost. I think she's grieving...or so it appears. As for Jon, I find him self serving
> at best. He likes to take Cara because she does what HE likes to do. I didn't see him really helping that boy
> with CP but rather snowboarding around him. Can you tell I think Jon is a big baby? LOL[/B]


Brit,

Jon was helping by being a blocker. That means he is supposed to get between the handicapped skier and any other skiers and block any collision before it reaches the handicapped skier. 

His job was to take "the hit" so the handicapped person wouldn't have too.

It did seem like he didn't do anything because there were no issues but he did have a job and was helping.

It sounds to me like he is trying to find his own identity and help out in his own way.

Leslie
[/B][/QUOTE]

Leslie had it just right! I teach skiing to children on the weekends in the winter and on slow days for us and busy days for adaptive I have volunteered for them. I have always been assigned to be the 'fall person' which Leslie described as the blocker. I would ski around the skier, switching from left to right to front and back to ensure that the pathway was clear for the sled, it's occupant, and the guide. It is incredibly important to have this person when working with someone who has not been in the adaptive program on a regular basis as conditions (both natural and non) make each ride different from the last. 

Leslie, do you work at a mountain?


-----

on a side note, I did not like seeing Kate that tan and hearing her talk about tanning last week. I am very upset at the recent talk about tanning again both on this show and in the people magazine featuring Palin's daughter. She also said her father lets her go away from her baby to get some tanning in each week. Tanning is so dangerous to your health and shouldn't be used on a regular basis (except for those who use it in order to care for skin problems).


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (camfan @ Jun 2 2009, 09:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784544


> ack--I just replied to his and it got lost...anyway, what I said was...I don't think anyone is judging them...when you're on TV you are automatically opening yourself up to public scrutiny. If they don't like it, they don't have to be on TV!
> 
> And I'm all for non-frumy moms...I like to think that I fall into the non-frumpy mom category myself!!
> 
> Maddy got to go on a one one one because Cara got to go on a one on one last time (with Jon). BTW, most pre-teens are pretty annoying, if you're not used to them . Doesn't Maddy have braces now? Is that what you are refering to as "gross?" Good thing you haven't seen my 10 yr old's teeth b/c they are super gross, LOL! It as nothing to do with cavities (she has none) but everything to do with genetics-- her teeth are a train wreck. That's why she's getting braces this summer. My 7 yr old so far has not-so-gross teeth. But I can lovingly say that she is annoying in her own right. LOL![/B]


you are right...when a person becomes a celebrity they definitely do open themselves up to gossip. I just think sometimes people forget that celebs are real people just like we are and everyone has their own set of problems. I've always thought for the most part they were really good parents...I usually took issue with how jon and kate acted with each other.

I didn't think Maddie had braces..but maybe she did. I just thought her teeth looked really discolored..but maybe it was braces. I've just always wondered about that little girl because she is always so emotional...she goes from being so happy to throwing a fit in a split second. Maybe it will be something she grows out of.


QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Jun 2 2009, 01:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784653


> Maddie does have braces on to help correct her poor teeth alignment. I think most of what you were seeing was metal on little teeth which might have made them seem really dirty.
> 
> Like others have said, last season Cara and Jon went away for a week by themselves skiing (and TLC filmed 2 days of the week) so this time Maddie went away with Kate for a week (and TLC filmed one day). Jon and Cara tend to have a lot in common and Kate and Maddie tend to have a lot in common so I think it was a natural split. I would love to see them also do the reverse where Maddie goes with dad and Cara goes with Mom to help foster those opposite interests as well  and to ensure that they do not feel like they can't be with the other parent or don't have any interests in common with the other parent which I could see happening if things don't work out.[/B]


If they were braces that would explain it...I just didn't notice any braces...they just looked really discolored. I had really crooked teeth as a kid and braces for almost three years. 

I do remember Cara going on the trip with her dad. It just seems like doing that will make Cara bonded with her Dad and Maddy with her Mom...but maybe not


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Jun 2 2009, 04:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784703


> QUOTE (camfan @ Jun 2 2009, 09:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784544





> ack--I just replied to his and it got lost...anyway, what I said was...I don't think anyone is judging them...when you're on TV you are automatically opening yourself up to public scrutiny. If they don't like it, they don't have to be on TV!
> 
> And I'm all for non-frumy moms...I like to think that I fall into the non-frumpy mom category myself!!
> 
> Maddy got to go on a one one one because Cara got to go on a one on one last time (with Jon). BTW, most pre-teens are pretty annoying, if you're not used to them . Doesn't Maddy have braces now? Is that what you are refering to as "gross?" Good thing you haven't seen my 10 yr old's teeth b/c they are super gross, LOL! It as nothing to do with cavities (she has none) but everything to do with genetics-- her teeth are a train wreck. That's why she's getting braces this summer. My 7 yr old so far has not-so-gross teeth. But I can lovingly say that she is annoying in her own right. LOL![/B]


you are right...when a person becomes a celebrity they definitely do open themselves up to gossip. I just think sometimes people forget that celebs are real people just like we are and everyone has their own set of problems. I've always thought for the most part they were really good parents...I usually took issue with how jon and kate acted with each other.

I didn't think Maddie had braces..but maybe she did. I just thought her teeth looked really discolored..but maybe it was braces. I've just always wondered about that little girl because she is always so emotional...she goes from being so happy to throwing a fit in a split second. Maybe it will be something she grows out of.


QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Jun 2 2009, 01:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784653


> Maddie does have braces on to help correct her poor teeth alignment. I think most of what you were seeing was metal on little teeth which might have made them seem really dirty.
> 
> Like others have said, last season Cara and Jon went away for a week by themselves skiing (and TLC filmed 2 days of the week) so this time Maddie went away with Kate for a week (and TLC filmed one day). Jon and Cara tend to have a lot in common and Kate and Maddie tend to have a lot in common so I think it was a natural split. I would love to see them also do the reverse where Maddie goes with dad and Cara goes with Mom to help foster those opposite interests as well  and to ensure that they do not feel like they can't be with the other parent or don't have any interests in common with the other parent which I could see happening if things don't work out.[/B]


If they were braces that would explain it...I just didn't notice any braces...they just looked really discolored. I had really crooked teeth as a kid and braces for almost three years. 

I do remember Cara going on the trip with her dad. It just seems like doing that will make Cara bonded with her Dad and Maddy with her Mom...but maybe not
[/B][/QUOTE]



I remember Kate taking Mattie to the dentist to get braces. My oldest daughter was alot like Mattie , believe me she has never grown out of it :smstarz: there in for many years of outbursts.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

So what is the difference in Kate's hair?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Jun 2 2009, 03:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784703


> QUOTE (camfan @ Jun 2 2009, 09:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784544





> ack--I just replied to his and it got lost...anyway, what I said was...I don't think anyone is judging them...when you're on TV you are automatically opening yourself up to public scrutiny. If they don't like it, they don't have to be on TV!
> 
> And I'm all for non-frumy moms...I like to think that I fall into the non-frumpy mom category myself!!
> 
> Maddy got to go on a one one one because Cara got to go on a one on one last time (with Jon). BTW, most pre-teens are pretty annoying, if you're not used to them . Doesn't Maddy have braces now? Is that what you are refering to as "gross?" Good thing you haven't seen my 10 yr old's teeth b/c they are super gross, LOL! It as nothing to do with cavities (she has none) but everything to do with genetics-- her teeth are a train wreck. That's why she's getting braces this summer. My 7 yr old so far has not-so-gross teeth. But I can lovingly say that she is annoying in her own right. LOL![/B]


you are right...when a person becomes a celebrity they definitely do open themselves up to gossip. I just think sometimes people forget that celebs are real people just like we are and everyone has their own set of problems. I've always thought for the most part they were really good parents...I usually took issue with how jon and kate acted with each other.

I didn't think Maddie had braces..but maybe she did. I just thought her teeth looked really discolored..but maybe it was braces. I've just always wondered about that little girl because she is always so emotional...she goes from being so happy to throwing a fit in a split second. Maybe it will be something she grows out of.


QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Jun 2 2009, 01:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784653


> Maddie does have braces on to help correct her poor teeth alignment. I think most of what you were seeing was metal on little teeth which might have made them seem really dirty.
> 
> Like others have said, last season Cara and Jon went away for a week by themselves skiing (and TLC filmed 2 days of the week) so this time Maddie went away with Kate for a week (and TLC filmed one day). Jon and Cara tend to have a lot in common and Kate and Maddie tend to have a lot in common so I think it was a natural split. I would love to see them also do the reverse where Maddie goes with dad and Cara goes with Mom to help foster those opposite interests as well  and to ensure that they do not feel like they can't be with the other parent or don't have any interests in common with the other parent which I could see happening if things don't work out.[/B]


If they were braces that would explain it...I just didn't notice any braces...they just looked really discolored. I had really crooked teeth as a kid and braces for almost three years. 

I do remember Cara going on the trip with her dad. It just seems like doing that will make Cara bonded with her Dad and Maddy with her Mom...but maybe not
[/B][/QUOTE]


My daughter's braces were clear plastic pieces with the bracket to hold the wire on each tooth. The clear plastic eventually discolors and is replaced by new ones when needed. That could be what you saw.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*I'm sure this was discussed already, but I am way behind.

I was really surprises that the family decided to get puppies?
I mean with kate beeing...mhh how should I call it...well I don't think she will like the everydaything having a dog, or even two.

and now I reached the episode where nala ate the little pony and had to be operated on? awwhh poor little girl. and now she's going hoe to rest for two weeks, no play, no running, nothing like that? mhhh......

well I just wonder on how many episodes they will still have the dogs.

it all seem a bit 'out of hand' situation.

well I just needed to share these thoughts.
*


*edit: ohh dear, I just searched about the doggies. this article I found, it is not a very nice article and I don't like people talking bad about other people at all, but I found out what happend to the dogs there, so that's all I wanted.
what happend to shoka and nala?

I guess it's better fot the two doggies*


----------

